# root rake/grapple and aux hydro



## GTSPSD

I just picked up a new Yanmar EX3200. It's supposed to be delivered tomorrow. I'm looking around online a little at some root rakes with grapples. The grapple needs an auxiliary hydro control. Is there a kit to get for that or does a guy just need to piece the parts together? What kind of valve would work best for this? I've been told you can either have a switch that switches the bucket control to the aux control using the same lever. I think I'd rather have a separate lever for it though. What's your guys' thoughts on that and what exactly is it I need to look for? 

Also any suggestions on root rakes with grapples? I've seen a couple from The Rake Shop that look like what I'm looking for but they are based in FL and I'm in Seattle. Complete opposite corners of the country! LOL! Anywhere in the NW that makes them? Just thinking shipping is going to be costly from that far away.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## sixbales

Howdy GTSPSD,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum. 

You should discuss this with your Yanmar dealer. Immediately. They may be able to provide a tractor that has a loader control valve with a grapple control built into the joystick. 

Alternatively. you can install a remote valve to control the grapple.


----------



## GTSPSD

I've talked to them some already. He said they charge about $1,000 to install one. I'm kind of at my limit at this point in purchasing it. Doing a search for front remote mount I've seen them for more like $350 so that seems way more manageable. 

Thinking on building my own rake/grapple. Especially being the Yanmar apparently has their own proprietary quick connect.


----------



## pogobill

Hmmmm.... I wonder if the quick connect is similar to the John Deere?


----------



## GFC Firefighter

I got me a rake master root grapple on my john deere. love it.


----------



## dutchs

I've had a Terra Force on my L3200 for 3 years now. Tough as nails. I couldn't make it out there without it.


----------



## bigfish50

I am about 3 weeks out on delivery of an EA 54" Wicked Single Lid Root Grapple for my NX5010. Not used one before but it looks to be very versatile. I did have my dealer install the 3rd valve setup from WRLong so have a button on the joystick. Look forward to clearing lots of brush!


----------



## Granpa49

After looking at available grapples and deeming them too expensive and too light duty I designed one for myself. I used a log-splitter valve and installed a "Power Beyond" plug in my Bush-Hog brand front end bucket control valve. The grapple mounts to the bucket frame. My tractor is a Ford 3930. The grapple has been an tremendous asset. With it I was able to clean up my 30 acres after having it clear cut. At first I envisioned being able to scoop up branches but was actually able to move logs. I've found numerous uses for it since that time.


----------



## #1Scout

Granpa49 said:


> After looking at available grapples and deeming them too expensive and too light duty I designed one for myself. I used a log-splitter valve and installed a "Power Beyond" plug in my Bush-Hog brand front end bucket control valve. The grapple mounts to the bucket frame. My tractor is a Ford 3930. The grapple has been an tremendous asset. With it I was able to clean up my 30 acres after having it clear cut. At first I envisioned being able to scoop up branches but was actually able to move logs. I've found numerous uses for it since that time.


Any pictures of your root and log grapple ?


----------



## Granpa49

#1Scout said:


> Any pictures of your root and log grapple ?


Recently I've looked at available grapples and they have come down in price considerably. That being said, some or most of them are from China. The few that give specifications of steel sizes indicate that they use some pretty thin materials. I used stout cross sections and still I've had to make repairs. The decision of whether to build or buy is something everyone will have to make for themselves. I've uploaded a PDF and if you have Adobe Reader on your computer you should be able to open this. I can add some photos later.


----------



## Granpa49

Let me add that using a log splitter hydraulic valve gives you the ability to just bump the lever to the open position and release it and the grapple will continue opening without your having to maintain the lever in the open position. Closing the grapple requires that you keep your hand on the lever all of the time. If you release the lever while closing the grapple stops immediately. This is a good feature for a number of reasons. Be sure you don't hook it up backwards. That would be unsafe.


----------



## BigR79

Granpa49 said:


> After looking at available grapples and deeming them too expensive and too light duty I designed one for myself. I used a log-splitter valve and installed a "Power Beyond" plug in my Bush-Hog brand front end bucket control valve. The grapple mounts to the bucket frame. My tractor is a Ford 3930. The grapple has been an tremendous asset. With it I was able to clean up my 30 acres after having it clear cut. At first I envisioned being able to scoop up branches but was actually able to move logs. I've found numerous uses for it since that time.


Do you have any pics of this set up?


----------



## Granpa49

Hopefully this will help.


----------



## deerhide

Seems like you are going to build your own. I suggest you* exactly* copy a factory engineered one if this is the case. I have seen a lot of home grown gear that took 'years' to get working properly.


----------



## Lakewood Jack

bigfish50 said:


> I am about 3 weeks out on delivery of an EA 54" Wicked Single Lid Root Grapple for my NX5010. Not used one before but it looks to be very versatile. I did have my dealer install the 3rd valve setup from WRLong so have a button on the joystick. Look forward to clearing lots of brush!


[This was supposed to be for Bigfish50... and his post above..] Any update on this EA gear? I'm looking at a similar setup from them. Thanks.


----------



## SCguy

I have a root rake/ grapple on my NX5010 with WRlong 3rd function. Great set up and handy


----------



## bigfish50

Hi Lakewood Jack. Sorry for the delayed response. Anyhow, still loving my EA grapple and it continues to be a workhorse. Just finished up a clearing project for my daughter's new home and it was instrumental in helping us collect/log/burn hundreds of trees in minimal time. If you are still considering this grapple you won't go wrong. Just like to also recommend a good grill guard to keep stuff from damaging your tractor. Cheers!


----------



## Larry Tellman

I can second the EA Wicked Root Grapple. I have it on my Mahindra 2638. Easy to swap between the bucket and the grapple.

I went with the 60" and the 2 independent grabbers. I also got their 3rd function valve. Fairly easy to install and just the right size for my hydraulics.


----------

